# Just got another rifle



## ross_scott (May 20, 2008)

Hi guys 
today I scored myself a Carl Gustaf 6.5x55 Mauser bore is in mint condition outside of barrel needed to be re blued as most of the bluing had worn off so I gave it four coats of hoppes gun blue and now she looks great 
Awesome rifle had it grouping at 1" at 100 yards with no problems can't wait to use it on a deer this coming weekend to see what kind of knock down it really has I will be using 140gr Highland (Aussie made) ammo as I can not find any 6.5x55 ammo with sierra game king projectiles (I was using pmc brand with the sierras through my .243 and they were great)

Will try to get some photos loaded soon heading to the range tomorrow to fine tune the scope for 200 yard shots


----------



## stihl sawing (May 20, 2008)

Awesome. please post the pics. we love pics


----------



## ross_scott (May 23, 2008)

stihl sawing said:


> Awesome. please post the pics. we love pics



Here is a pic of the rifle I have purchased when I got it the blueing of the barrel was almost non existent so I put four coats of gun blue on the barrel and receiver. Next thing I would love to do is have a walnut Monte Carlo stock to put the barrel and action onto to give the restoration work I have done so far some justice as the black synthetic just does not look the part in my eyes. Yesterday I shot a 1/2" group over 3 shots using 140 grain Hornady ammo at 100 yards


----------



## stihl sawing (May 23, 2008)

Looks like a good shooter, I like it. Thanks for the pics. I kinda like the black synthetic stock.


----------



## deeker (May 23, 2008)

Great rifle and caliber. The 6.5 bullets have among the best ballistic coefficients. As well as sectional density. Which translates into longer range shooting, as is the higher energy.

Great score!!!

When you get tired of it, let me know.   

Are you a hand-loader??? Most factory ammo is of lower chamber psi because the 6.5x55 was a military round. Lots of older rifles require it. Yours can except higher and safe pressures. About 150 to 200 fps increase.

Kevin Davis


----------



## ross_scott (May 23, 2008)

deeker said:


> Great rifle and caliber. The 6.5 bullets have among the best ballistic coefficients. As well as sectional density. Which translates into longer range shooting, as is the higher energy.
> 
> Great score!!!
> 
> ...



Oddly enough I am looking into getting some reloading equipment and beginning to learn about reloading by using the books and manuals supplied with the presses I originally wanted to just get a lee hand loader as it is cheaper than getting a press etc but they are hard to come by so investing in a press would be better as I can then look into reloading other calibers after I have got myself good enough by doing my own ammo first.

Thanks for all comments so far but this rifle I will be holding on to as I have fallen in love with the way it shoots. I am not embarrassed to admit that I let my wife fire it yesterday (she has never fired any rifle in her life) and she scored a bullseye on the one and only shot she did, but she did get a slightly sore shoulder from not paying attention to how I told her to hold it maybe she will learn to listen to her hubby next time lol


----------



## deeker (May 23, 2008)

Lee loaders while not the highest of quality, do an excellent job!!!!!
I own a few of them and except for match grade shooting loads, or high production they do fantastic!!!!

As far as bullets, Berger or Barnes, Hornaday and Sierria, Nosler and several others. All good. What your shooting at, and which one is the most accurate are what dictate which one to use.

I am a serious gun nut. I would be arrested down under for what I own.
That part is sad. However you have a great round and rifle combo.

You can go online and get a lot of info about loads via the powder companies. And bullet manufactures. 

If you have any questions PM me.

Kevin


----------



## ross_scott (May 24, 2008)

Ok I took the bull by the horns and have purchased a lee loading kit and have found and bought some second hand hornady 6.5x55 dies on an online auction site I hope these dies will work on the lee press. I have also purchased the following bits
ADI AR 2208 powder
Sierra game king 140gr projectiles ( I have used these projectiles on the factory loaded PMC .243 ammo and like the accuracy)
CCI primers

I intend on loading the powder at 36gr which should give me 2530 FPS the hornady ammo runs at 2525 fps the quoted powder measurement is the maximum powder load with AR2208 for the 6.5 I have to go to 2209 to push for 2600 FPS. I will look at stepping up to the next powder grade once i feel confident in my reloading to do so.

My main species targets are deer and pigs as well as the possibility of competing in big bore target shooting competitions run by the New Zealand Deer Stalkers Association


----------



## Austin1 (Jun 13, 2008)

ross_scott said:


> Ok I took the bull by the horns and have purchased a lee loading kit and have found and bought some second hand hornady 6.5x55 dies on an online auction site I hope these dies will work on the lee press. I have also purchased the following bits
> ADI AR 2208 powder
> Sierra game king 140gr projectiles ( I have used these projectiles on the factory loaded PMC .243 ammo and like the accuracy)
> CCI primers
> ...


I just saw your post about the 6.5x55. One of my favorites!Stick to the heavier bullets in that rifle,any reloading Questions feel free to PM me I have loaded thousands of 6.5x55


----------



## ross_scott (Jun 21, 2008)

Austin1 said:


> I just saw your post about the 6.5x55. One of my favorites!Stick to the heavier bullets in that rifle,any reloading Questions feel free to PM me I have loaded thousands of 6.5x55



I ended up selling the reloading press as I had bought some dies for the 6.5x55 was told they were in new condition and when I went to resize some cases I found lines in the cases took the dies to a freind of mine who is a gunsmith and the dies had the insides scratched up real bad and I could not afford to buy a brand new set of dies so I was very pissed off about that but what can I do when the seller was way down the other end of the country from where I am the sale was not protected by the consumer guarantee act unlike if it was a retailer I could have done something. But in saying that I am sticking with 140grain hornady ammo as that is the best round for my rifle and I still have 35 rounds of that available nosler is way too expensive ($65.00 for 20 rounds of nosler and $50 for hornady here in NZ). Valuable lesson learned on my part and that is never ever buy from someone when you are not able to inspect items before paying.


----------



## ross_scott (Jun 21, 2008)

I have also had a walnut monte carlo stock located by a dealer for me it will be costing me $450 to have it bought in from the USA so the synthetic stock will be gone and a nice wooden one in its place. and while it is getting a transplant I may aswell get rid of the two stage trigger and get a timney trigger installed to go with the cock on open kit that was already installed on the bolt by the last owner.


----------



## deeker (Jun 21, 2008)

I am not a two stage trigger fan. Yes on the timinoy trigger. I think the make them specifically for your Gustav rifle. Good luck, any pics of the stock?

Kevin


----------



## ross_scott (Jun 26, 2008)

deeker said:


> I am not a two stage trigger fan. Yes on the timinoy trigger. I think the make them specifically for your Gustav rifle. Good luck, any pics of the stock?
> 
> Kevin



Hi Deeker hope everything is great over there 
I have found a custom made walnut stock that is local hopefully I win the auction http://www.trademe.co.nz/Sports/Hunting-shooting/Rifles/photos/a-162643625/p-70539112.htm


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 26, 2008)

Well if ya win it the rifle's gonna look good. Are you sure it will fit.


----------



## ross_scott (Jun 26, 2008)

stihl sawing said:


> Well if ya win it the rifle's gonna look good. Are you sure it will fit.



Pretty sure it will fit as my rifle is an M96 swedish mauser and the stock I have bidded on is for the M96. And I totally agree with how it will look especially with the work I put into reblueing the barrel cant wait to see it with a wooden stock and I will post a photo as soon as it is all done.

Cheers

Rosco


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 26, 2008)

Yep, You will have to post a pic or two.


----------



## ross_scott (Jun 27, 2008)

stihl sawing said:


> Yep, You will have to post a pic or two.



I will be it may be a couple of weeks away but when the transplant has been done there will be pics


----------



## ross_scott (Jun 29, 2008)

Well I thought I would let you know I have won the auction for the walnut stock so I should have it in a week or two  Just need to get hold of a gunsmith to change the barrel and action over to the new stock. Depending on what the bedding is like on the new stock it may end up being glass bedded.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 29, 2008)

Good deal, Glad ya got it. We'll be lookin for the pics.


----------



## deeker (Jun 30, 2008)

ross_scott said:


> Well I thought I would let you know I have won the auction for the walnut stock so I should have it in a week or two  Just need to get hold of a gunsmith to change the barrel and action over to the new stock. Depending on what the bedding is like on the new stock it may end up being glass bedded.



If you don't get it to me in a hurry, I won't be able to hunt with it this fall and give you an honest "unbiased" opinion.    

Besides you will be busy then anyway.   

Pictures, pictures....and pics of the targets shot.

Kevin


----------



## ross_scott (Jun 30, 2008)

deeker said:


> If you don't get it to me in a hurry, I won't be able to hunt with it this fall and give you an honest "unbiased" opinion.
> 
> Besides you will be busy then anyway.
> 
> ...



Ha Ha good on ya mate 
I am already busy getting everything ready for my cows before they start having thier calves only one week away from that. I am currently in the most insane part of the farming year but thank goodness it is only eight weeks of calves being born and then money will begin to roll into our bank again. hmmmm may have to buy a new stihl...lol


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah stupid season starts all to soon, one side of family has lambs in already, others are just on the verge of calving.

So your in Atiamuri, milking 380 cows on sh1. That can only be the crafers block by the lake, unless They upped the stocking rate on the two farms closer to toke, then you either play with irrigators or work for the parkers. Am I close?


----------



## ross_scott (Aug 10, 2008)

TimberMcPherson said:


> Yeah stupid season starts all to soon, one side of family has lambs in already, others are just on the verge of calving.
> 
> So your in Atiamuri, milking 380 cows on sh1. That can only be the crafers block by the lake, unless They upped the stocking rate on the two farms closer to toke, then you either play with irrigators or work for the parkers. Am I close?



Definitely not the crafers but you are dead right about the parkers I was working on andrews farm that was right on the boundary of the kinleith forest our farm entrance was 200 meters south of the McCracken road gates. and he has no irrigators apart from a crappy old effluent sprinkler . I am now in Te Awamutu sharemilking for a well known business person in the area. But still have access to andrews farm to go on my night hunts for the captain cookers. But I do wish I was still in atiamuri as that place just couldn't get any better with being able to sit on the doorstep and shoot pigs from there or just ride up the farm on the quad bike with the rifle on your lap


----------

